# IceRider 2014 in Schömberg



## hardtail80 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Wer ist bei Ice Rider in Schömberg dabei? Wer kann mir Tipps fürs erste mal geben, vllt am Wochenende zuvor ne Probefahrt mit mir zu machen?
 Danke und Gruß


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Februar 2014)

http://www.radsportakademie.de/icechallenge2014/Ausschreibung Icerider2014.pdf

Geil,...."Modus Massenstart" 

Ich glaub da muss ich hin 

Und das beste, die Spikes können garantiert zu Hause bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Februar 2014)

Wenns noch milder wird wie jetzt, dann in kurz/kurz


----------



## hardtail80 (7. Februar 2014)

Also.....ich bin in jedem Fall auch dabei! Wohl in kurz/lang 
Dummerweise kenne ich die strecke ganz und gar nicht, den samstag zuvor habe ich keine Zeit......... :/
Somit hatte ich den Plan morgen ne Proberunde zu drehen (bzw. Eher 4)
Hat jemand gps daten oder ne ordentliche Karte von der Strecke? Mag jemand mitfahren so gegen halb 10?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2014)

Da ist doch morgens bereits alles ausgeschildert.
Also bei dem Wetter spare ich mir das abfahren und gehe lieber auf die Rolle.
Für Kurze Hose ist es aber doch noch etwas zu kalt, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2014)

Bin auch dabei... zum Thema Wetter


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2014)

Mist, ein Konkurrent mehr 
Samstag 14°


----------



## hardtail80 (12. Februar 2014)

................Sonntag 1° --> wenn ich meiner Handyapp vertrauen darf..........


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mist, ein Konkurrent mehr
> Samstag 14°



Jetzt zählen alte Männer schon als Konkurrenz??? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2014)

Bei Dir mache ich eine Ausnahme  
Also 1° bezweifel ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (12. Februar 2014)

Äähm, mich bitte auch als Konkurrenz sehen, denn ich bim im Besitz von dem hier...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube den habe ich auch mal bekommen...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail80 (14. Februar 2014)

was muss ich tun um so einen zu bekommen?.......alleine der Anblick............WUNDERVOLL! Kann den jemand mitbringen das ich ihn mal anfassen kann?

und die Wetterapp sagt inzwischen 2°C (Samstag erst warm, dann eine Mischung aus Regen und Schnee). Ich hoffe nun einfachmal auf lauwarmen Matsch um zumindest innerhalb der Wertung ins Ziel zukommen!


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Februar 2014)

hardtail80 schrieb:


> was muss ich tun um so einen zu bekommen?.......alleine der Anblick............WUNDERVOLL! Kann den jemand mitbringen das ich ihn mal anfassen kann?


 
Einfach nochmal die Grundschule besuchen und in der Fahrradprüfung auf einem strikt StVZO-konformen Bock dem prüfenden Wachtmeister StVO-konforme Fahrmanöver auf dem Kinderverkehrsübungsplatz demonstrieren....voilà!


----------



## hardtail80 (14. Februar 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal die Grundschule besuchen und in der Fahrradprüfung auf einem strikt StVZO-konformen Bock dem prüfenden Wachtmeister StVO-konforme Fahrmanöver auf dem Kinderverkehrsübungsplatz demonstrieren....voilà!



ujjjj......okeee das schaff ich! Falls nicht leih ich mir eben einen für Sonntags aus


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Februar 2014)

Dafür und für ein gutes Gelingen am Sonntag drücke ich dir die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail80 (14. Februar 2014)

Danke! Wird mein erstes Rennen überhaupt und das mit nem 26er.......aba wat solls!
Dabeisein ist alles und irgendwie und wo muss ich ja  mal beginnen  auch OHNE WIMPEL! 
Auch Dir und allen anderen wünsche ich aber ein ebenso frohes matschen!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2014)

Wetter war doch ideal für die Zeit  
Wie lief das erste Rennen?


----------



## hardtail80 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke der Nachfrage! Die ersten Wadenkrämpfe gab es bereits Ende der ersten Runde! Aber durchgezogen, gefinisht, gewertet........und Blut geleckt ! 

Wer macht mich fit für mehr?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2014)

Wie schafft man das? 
Aber bist durchgefahren, das ist schon mal ein Anfang und die Bedingungen werden ja nicht schlechter... 

Die hier http://www.ehrlich-trainieren.de/iq-athletik/ !


----------



## hardtail80 (16. Februar 2014)

Wie man das schafft? Die liebe zum schmerz mit dem Willen durch zukommen....


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2014)

Sascha, lebst Du noch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2014)

Klar, warum? Bist gut unterWegs gewesen! Bei mit waren runde 2 und 3 krankheitsbedingt Totalausfall. Aber endlich mal wieder ein rennen zu Ende bekommen! 2013 war ja total zum kotzen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2014)

Hast etwas angeschlagen ausgesehen 
Danke, war ganz ok.
Naja, die wichtigen Rennen kommen ja noch. Dann drücke ich für 2014 mal die Daumen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2014)

Zwischenzeitlich war der Helm das einzige was verhindert hat, das mit der Kopf explodiert ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Februar 2014)

Also der Besuch des Events im schönen Schwarzwald hat sich gelohnt. Es hat uns richtig Spaß gemacht, die Orga war Top (auch wenn ich irgendwie nicht in der Ergebnisliste auftauche) und wir konnten mal Profis in der Wechselzone eines Duathlons beobachten. Ice Challenge 2015!? Ich denke wir werden wieder den Weg von Peine in den Schwarzwald auf uns nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo ihr Ortsansässigen!

Wie sieht es denn bei euch vor Ort aus? Schnee ohne Ende, oder kann man gut fahren? Das Rennen steht ja bald an und ich überlege ob ich mich auf den Weg in den Schwarzwald machen soll?! Die Woche soll ja glaube ich nicht mehr sooo viel von oben hinzukommen!

Schöne Grüße


----------

